# TOP Aktuell - SKARP S60 Futterboot Neuheit 2010 - zum Hammerpreis !!!



## am-angelsport

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot​ 


*SKARP*
*S60
Futterboot

**Die Neuheit am Tacklemarkt - zum Hammerpreis  *​ ​ Die neuste Generation Baitboote! *Unschlagbar in Preis* - Leistung mit enormer Reichweite, extremen Akkupower - langen Fahrzeiten und super Handling! Eines der zur Zeit besten Futterboote auf dem Markt.
 Das S-60 wartet mit Ausstattungsmerkmalen auf, die sonst nur bei mindest doppelt so teuren Baitbooten auf dem Markt zu finden sind. Das S 60 schließt die Lücke zwischen den kleineren Baitbooten mit nur iner kleinen Futterluke sowie auch zu den großen Baitbooten, die sehr riesig und unhandlich sind.*

 *


















​ 



http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop....9_p5821_x2.htm​ 
NUR 449,95 € 

unglaublich !​



bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

